# Ford 1710 hydraulics



## Grau (May 12, 2019)

Have a Ford 1710 with front end loader. Was working fine when parked. Two weeks later the hydraulics are not working. The loader or the rear lift. Could it be anything other than hydraulic pump?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

"Could it be anything other than the hydraulic pump?" Yes, it could. This time of year two weeks can make a big difference in ambient temps, pretty much wherever you live. That alone can be a factor. There is a hydraulic filter that if even partially restricted two weeks ago could be even more so with slightly colder, thicker oil today. The oil itself must also be considered.Some grades of hydraulic fluid work better at lower temperature than do others. A rubber hose connector on the suction pipe can also be a part of the problem. I like to use good quality worm type clamps and tighten with a socket and 1/4 drive ratchet. Much more effective than with a screwdriver(for me anyway). 

No mention of steering one way or the other. If your tractor has power steering that should also be affected by your current situation.


----------



## Grau (May 12, 2019)

Fedup said:


> "Could it be anything other than the hydraulic pump?" Yes, it could. This time of year two weeks can make a big difference in ambient temps, pretty much wherever you live. That alone can be a factor. There is a hydraulic filter that if even partially restricted two weeks ago could be even more so with slightly colder, thicker oil today. The oil itself must also be considered.Some grades of hydraulic fluid work better at lower temperature than do others. A rubber hose connector on the suction pipe can also be a part of the problem. I like to use good quality worm type clamps and tighten with a socket and 1/4 drive ratchet. Much more effective than with a screwdriver(for me anyway).
> 
> No mention of steering one way or the other. If your tractor has power steering that should also be affected by your current situation.


Yes, the power steering is also not working.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Then it's a good bet the pump is not moving any fluid for whatever reason. I would start with a filter, (particularly if you can't remember when it was changed last) and maybe take a look at the fluid. Start with a CLEAN container, and drain a sample into it from the bottom of the reservoir. Maybe a cup or so. What does it look like? Is it still clean, fresh looking fluid, or rather dirty, milky, or off colored with shiny stuff floating around? 

It may be the pump is getting a bit tired, but it could also be any combination of the above mentioned items as well. I, for one, DON'T suggest simply replacing all the fluids as a "given, must do" solution to hydraulic problems just because you don't know what else to do. If the quality and/or condition justify, then do so, but know WHY you're doing it.


----------



## Grau (May 12, 2019)

Fedup said:


> Then it's a good bet the pump is not moving any fluid for whatever reason. I would start with a filter, (particularly if you can't remember when it was changed last) and maybe take a look at the fluid. Start with a CLEAN container, and drain a sample into it from the bottom of the reservoir. Maybe a cup or so. What does it look like? Is it still clean, fresh looking fluid, or rather dirty, milky, or off colored with shiny stuff floating around?
> 
> It may be the pump is getting a bit tired, but it could also be any combination of the above mentioned items as well. I, for one, DON'T suggest simply replacing all the fluids as a "given, must do" solution to hydraulic problems just because you don't know what else to do. If the quality and/or condition justify, then do so, but know WHY you're doing it.


Do they make a pump repair kit? Would it be reasonable to try that first?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

New Holland does offer a seal kit for $100 plus, but I wouldn't go into the pump without exhausting other options.


----------

